# Cheat Day After Dieting OR Bulking -Calorie Consumption-Weight Gain



## mrmichael (Oct 27, 2017)

I've always done my diets in the way that I lose weight with the formula: 

Some Sort of Thermo/Common Cutting Drug + Cardio + Weights + Deficit in Calories (High Protein Diet) + High Dosage of Test (To Save Muscle Mass)

I would do 6 days of all the above and 1 day I would blow off and consider a "Cheat Day". Meaning I eat all I want non stop all day, not counting macros and not going to the gym, giving my body a break and mind some peace.

I've never really gained weight (except from the bloat from sugar/carbs/sodium ect...), All of which seems to go away within a few days easily. I Also find that it helps boost my metabolism every week.

I would binge on about 7,000-10,000 calories believe it or not. Just Random Junk That I come across all day. I'm a heavy eater at heart.

I was wondering does anyone have any science to expel on cheat days?

If one ate 10,000 Calories in a day after being in a deficit for about 5-6 days prior, would the body not gain any fat at all as it is a shock to it? Assuming u go right back to ur deficit diet the next day. 

I always thought weight gain was consistently eating above maintenance slowly each day over time and depending on 500-1500 calorie surplus it adds up to mass, but binging on huge surplus in 1 day should honestly have no effect?

Anyone have any thoughts on this? 

Can someone Tag Mr.Rip Zilla on this too. I'd love his nutrtion input on this one!!! Think it would be helpful for us all doing hardcore dieting and could use a break with peace at mind once in a while (or once per week I'm assuming).


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I would binge on about 7,000-10,000 calories believe it or not. Just Random Junk That I come across all day. I'm a heavy eater at heart.


:32 (6):


mrmichael said:


> I was wondering does anyone have any science to expel on cheat days?
> 
> If one ate 10,000 Calories in a day after being in a deficit for about 5-6 days prior, would the body not gain any fat at all as it is a shock to it? Assuming u go right back to ur deficit diet the next day.



Science, na but I can give you my thoughts. I don't count calories any more because I'm sorta tuned in and my diet changes very little from day to day. If I need to drop a few pounds, I track each day but I don't think our bodies do the same. I feel we need to look more into what our total was over the week providing it's somewhat steady.

As for garbage gutting 10K in a day; well you're body wasn't designed to waste energy so it will find a home for that energy. Mine usually lands over my lower back/hip area. 

I don't think for someone who is really trying to cut, they should have a cheater day. It should be more like a cheater meal. Hold the diet all week and then on a Friday or Saturday night, have at it. I recommend TGI Fridays endless apps!


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 27, 2017)

To me, cheat days are like hanging a steak in front of a dog all week and not giving it to him until Saturday.  I've always been better off not having a cheat day than obsessing about it for 6 days and then eating myself sick on the 7th.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2017)

Discipline instead of "cheat days" or "cheat meals".


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2017)

Here's a video of a super hot, super fit chick with a PhD who conducted exactly this experiment (eg. What happens when I have a 10,000 calorie binge day / cheat day?)

If I were a younger man, I'd marry her. Smart is sexy.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2017)

If you make cheat day everyday you won't be cheating at all...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 27, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I've always done my diets in the way that I lose weight with the formula:
> 
> Some Sort of Thermo/Common Cutting Drug + Cardio + Weights + Deficit in Calories (High Protein Diet) + High Dosage of Test (To Save Muscle Mass)
> 
> ...



This part of the premise of Lyle McDonald's UD2.0 diet. Have complete glycogen depletion in 5 1/2 days and supercompemsation the other day and a half. Lyle says you can basically skip adding fat on the high carb up meals if you keep dietary fat low bc the carbs will get oxidized for energy or stored as glycogen for the most part. 

But it it is possible to add fat durin this time of your fat intake is too high or if you're not as glycogen depleted as you think.


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Discipline instead of "cheat days" or "cheat meals".



Here, take my advice; I'm not using it. lol


:32 (16):


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2017)

snake said:


> Here, take my advice; I'm not using it. lol
> 
> 
> :32 (16):



:32 (18):I actually can count the different foods I eat on 2, maybe 3 hands.  And by working in pizza and shit as part of my diet I dont feel the need to cheat.  If I want  to lose fat, I just eat less.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2017)

It's preference.....I only want/choose/need "a" cheat meal a week.................but I don't give 2fuuks about food so it works


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 28, 2017)

snake said:


> :32 (6):
> 
> 
> Science, na but I can give you my thoughts. I don't count calories any more because I'm sorta tuned in and my diet changes very little from day to day. If I need to drop a few pounds, I track each day but I don't think our bodies do the same. I feel we need to look more into what our total was over the week providing it's somewhat steady.
> ...



U would think that is right, but u honestly think the body that starts with a slowed down metabolism from dieting on super low cals, then raising it super high will absorb all the calories and stack on mass? I always thought it couldn't do it at that rate, but fat is stored over time by doing it again and again and that huge cals in 24h would not hit you very hard at all.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> This part of the premise of Lyle McDonald's UD2.0 diet. Have complete glycogen depletion in 5 1/2 days and supercompemsation the other day and a half. Lyle says you can basically skip adding fat on the high carb up meals if you keep dietary fat low bc the carbs will get oxidized for energy or stored as glycogen for the most part.
> 
> But it it is possible to add fat durin this time of your fat intake is too high or if you're not as glycogen depleted as you think.



Well, I was on 500mg DNP for the majority of the days, so I'm glycogen depleted no matter what I intake, even after cheat day I still could not get a pump in the gym eating 10k cals worth of fast food, sugar treats, fried products, pre made frozen stuff, sugar drinks ect...

I did eat a large portion of fat, not sure how much though, any thoughts on this? U really think i added a fair amount of fat from that  instead of  just temp bloat from excess carbs and sodium...? I primarly do this for the sped up metabolism that lasts a few days-half a week before it begins to slow down again. Helps fat burn....

PS: I'm coming off 500mg DNP after this sunday. So I'm planning on tapering my 1500 cals diet of all protein up for the next week slowly. I was going to just add back in carbs for now. Any idea of the best way to do this without a DNP rebound of gaining fat? I plan to bulk up with a cycle 2 weeks from now, after the coming week for rebalance/regain cals slowly up.

Also, How much t3 would u recc if u know by any chance to run with high dosage of tren e? Say something high like 1.2g of it per week?

Much appreciated if u can answer those!!


----------



## Jin (Oct 28, 2017)

You look great bro and good for you. 

I personally wouldnt put my body through that type of stress unless I was competing. I don't recall you mentioning it.

you should consider going onstage.

height? Weight?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> U would think that is right, but u honestly think the body that starts with a slowed down metabolism from dieting on super low cals, then raising it super high will absorb all the calories and stack on mass? I always thought it couldn't do it at that rate, but fat is stored over time by doing it again and again and that huge cals in 24h would not hit you very hard at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from what you said you ate, you probably did put on a little but of fat but not something truly significant. 



> PS: I'm coming off 500mg DNP after this sunday. So I'm planning on tapering my 1500 cals diet of all protein up for the next week slowly. I was going to just add back in carbs for now. Any idea of the best way to do this without a DNP rebound of gaining fat? I plan to bulk up with a cycle 2 weeks from now, after the coming week for rebalance/regain cals slowly up.



theres not fat rebound from DNP. Not something you need to worry about or consider. 



> Also, How much t3 would u recc if u know by any chance to run with high dosage of tren e? Say something high like 1.2g of it per week?
> 
> Much appreciated if u can answer those!!



you don't NEED T3 when on tren e. If you want to its something you could add in but in no way is it needed.


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 28, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> from what you said you ate, you probably did put on a little but of fat but not something truly significant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I didn't think I could, oh well. I hope it was less than .5lb of it atleast... I can manage to lose that per day on DNP easily. Worth it to me cause I plan to bulk up with a 80% Clean diet (usual BB stuff) + 20% of random fillers of what I want. Fillers such as burger fries, no sugar treats though. Maybe 90-10. I'll figure it out.

 I was talking to Mr rip. He HIGHLY recc t3 on higher doses of tren e to bulk up. I ran up to 800mg of it before and my TSH was not good and I had trouble eating. I'm for sure wanting to run t3 to try and keep it on the lower side and make bulking easier. What would u recc as a doc for 1,200mg tren e? 50-100mcg per day, which? I just want normal t3 levels while on tren.

Also, I had a last question about TSH. This was a while back, but my TSH report came back as 90.........out of .4-4.0 range.. I mean thats crazy high. I wanted to replace it with t3 for that reason as well. One of the reasons I'm worried about it is because I've had a few people say that even with 4g of gear per week + high protein + solid diet surplus + proper training + recovery that I would STILL NOT be able to put on a huge amount of muscle mass with TSH messed up... any thoughts on this?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 29, 2017)

4 grams of gear including 1.2 gm of tren per week?  Are you fkn serious?


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 29, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> 4 grams of gear including 1.2 gm of tren per week?  Are you fkn serious?



It's a over exagerated question just to see the answer... I do run high tren though.


----------



## El Gringo (Oct 29, 2017)

Hold on MrMichael. you're claiming that you can not put on fat by eating 10,000 calories once every 7 days, that it just boosts your metabolism and you burn off about 7,000 calories through thermogenics. First you stated that you only ran high test, and now you're talking about having used DNP during this time. Well if thats the case, then no shit, its not too surprising that you didn't notice any fat gain. Were you also running Tren  and T3 as well?
please don't give out misinformation and give anyone bad ideas. I've listened to bullshit artists like Brandon Carter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djUqaQez5vI and John Romiello https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqLkYGcFR_M&feature=youtu.be Disappointed, I can say that I busted that theory.
Maybe once every couple months you can get away with it. I've spent time cutting and the scale didn't move for weeks, then a day after thanksgiving (eating a whole pecan pie) all of a sudden I lost 5 pounds. 
Do not do this every week, unless if you are running DNP/Tren/T3. hell maybe you could eat like that and everyday and still burn fat... and then die of heat exhaustion.


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 30, 2017)

El Gringo said:


> Hold on MrMichael. you're claiming that you can not put on fat by eating 10,000 calories once every 7 days, that it just boosts your metabolism and you burn off about 7,000 calories through thermogenics. First you stated that you only ran high test, and now you're talking about having used DNP during this time. Well if thats the case, then no shit, its not too surprising that you didn't notice any fat gain. Were you also running Tren  and T3 as well?
> please don't give out misinformation and give anyone bad ideas. I've listened to bullshit artists like Brandon Carter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djUqaQez5vI and John Romiello https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqLkYGcFR_M&feature=youtu.be Disappointed, I can say that I busted that theory.
> Maybe once every couple months you can get away with it. I've spent time cutting and the scale didn't move for weeks, then a day after thanksgiving (eating a whole pecan pie) all of a sudden I lost 5 pounds.
> Do not do this every week, unless if you are running DNP/Tren/T3. hell maybe you could eat like that and everyday and still burn fat... and then die of heat exhaustion.



I took the advice from Guerilla with a cause on YT a while Back. Going Back to the start of my story, I did a cut for a total time of 4 months? I cutted calories from maybe 3000 down to 2100 over time. (Yes 3K was a bit high, but I was worried for muscle loss and I usually bulk on 4500-5000 believe it OR not). At a certain point I became too worried about the calories being so low around the 2300 Mark (Yes I know now I was wrong) and I aimed to try to work HARDER in the gym by increasing cardio or doing more drop sets and tons and tons of sets. My Weight would keep peeling off at rates of .3lbs to .5lbs per week after dieting for so long (2-3 Weeks). Then I tried the increase your metabolism thing with a cheat day. I ate as much as I could all day and the remainder of the 6 days I burned fat WITH the same calories at a crazy high rate and my weight loss at the end of the week was damn near 2-2.5lbs easily. I kept doing this each week and the weight kept peeling off at solid rates and I ended up from around 200 to 175lbs. Didn't use anything other than ECA and even so I used that for a short amount of time.

Fast forward to NOW. I just ran a 4.5 week cycle on DNP. (.5 weeks on 250 & 4 weeks on 500). I Made the same mistake as last time and Kept my Cals at 2800 for the first full week of DNP I used. I still lost a good chunk of weight though, but not much. Then I dropped it down to 1570 cals ONLY Protein and wanted to get this done and said "forget muscle loss this time". (I was running 600mg test e PW too). First week I peeled about 6lbs, then next about 4lbs, then 4lb again and I'll know this coming week the final results. I already weighted in at about 181 lbs early on Tuesday after starting off with 202lbs. Not including the DNP water loss soon to come of course later this week. I've noticed that using DNP and even using it wrong with higher cals and little to no cardio to start (which later was increased from 10 to 30 minutes on Stepmaster) that I still lost BF a lot faster than my other diet. I look MUCH better compared to the first time I dieted down to around the 175s. Seems Like I have more muscle NOW after a speed cut on super low cals on DNP VS doing it slow over time. I also Kept about 95% of my Str compared to my last long cut which I lost pretty much everything. 

Now to talk about those cheat days. I did eat 10K Cals on DNP or also on my LONG cut. Either way It didn't skew the results for me, except for the temp bloat. I would do it every diet. 

PS: I did NOT run tren or t3. Just DNP this time around W/EC stack. 

U need to keep in mind I said this ONLY works IF and IF u have been on a deficit for a while (5-6 days Prior) & are Glycogen depleted. Either from using DNP OR from dieting for so long with little carbs and mostly protein. If ur bulking and aim for 10k, expect major weight gain. This is the part everyone tends to forget when I mention 10k Cal cheat days, Only when dieting otherwise it's a no brainer for weight gain lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> Well I didn't think I could, oh well. I hope it was less than .5lb of it atleast... I can manage to lose that per day on DNP easily. Worth it to me cause I plan to bulk up with a 80% Clean diet (usual BB stuff) + 20% of random fillers of what I want. Fillers such as burger fries, no sugar treats though. Maybe 90-10. I'll figure it out.
> 
> I was talking to Mr rip. He HIGHLY recc t3 on higher doses of tren e to bulk up. I ran up to 800mg of it before and my TSH was not good and I had trouble eating. I'm for sure wanting to run t3 to try and keep it on the lower side and make bulking easier. What would u recc as a doc for 1,200mg tren e? 50-100mcg per day, which? I just want normal t3 levels while on tren.
> 
> Also, I had a last question about TSH. This was a while back, but my TSH report came back as 90.........out of .4-4.0 range.. I mean thats crazy high. I wanted to replace it with t3 for that reason as well. One of the reasons I'm worried about it is because I've had a few people say that even with 4g of gear per week + high protein + solid diet surplus + proper training + recovery that I would STILL NOT be able to put on a huge amount of muscle mass with TSH messed up... any thoughts on this?



Ive not seen anything to suggest running T3 with tren is better than tren without T3. In your case, with a TSH of 90, that implies something is wrong with your thyroid. Once you get off everything for a few weeks, have your thyroid tested again to double check where it's at. I'd do this before running another cycle or using T3.


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 18, 2017)

No cheats everrr


----------

